# Gil et ses 5.000



## geve

Pendant que chacun sur ce forum vaque, de ci, de là, certains dépassent les 5.000, ni vu ni connu... Bien au contraire, un si beau chiffre, ça ne passe pas inaperçu, et ça vaut bien une grosse louche de *félicitations !!!*


----------



## Mei

Wow! *5 0 0 0 ! ! !* CONGRATULATIONS GIL!!  

Mei


----------



## DDT

Chapeau, maître   , pour ta contribution witty et helpful  

*Bravo !!!*​
DDT


----------



## Agnès E.

Fantômette a raison : ce n'est pas une raison pour te laisser sans raison avoir sans arrêt raison sans être arraisonné, c'est un faux raisonnement.
Non mais.
Alors, heureux ?

Joyeux Postiversaire, cher Gil !


----------



## Chabada

Joyeux postiversaire, Gil !


----------



## LV4-26

Le Forum Français-Anglais ne serait pas ce qu'il est sans tes interventions pleines de sagesse et d'imagination.
Tous tes chums du forum te souhaitent un joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## JazzByChas

"...comme il a dit..." 

Felicitations, monsieur Gil!



			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Le Forum Français-Anglais ne serait pas ce qu'il est sans tes interventions pleines de sagesse et d'imagination.
> Tous tes chums du forum te souhaitent un joyeux postiversaire !


----------



## Papalote

5,000, eh? 

*TIGIDOU LAI LAI!*

*P*


----------



## Whodunit

Alles Gute für deine weiteren 5.000 Beiträge.

*Bienvenu au club des 5000eurs. *​


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations! Thanks, as always, for offering so many helpful suggestions and a fresh perspective.


----------



## elroy

*Gil, Inc.*
*Perception **Wisdom **Precision Wit*

*Serving Your Linguistic Needs*
*For 5000 Posts*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Gil!


----------



## charlie2

If you are a_ p__ê__cheur _or a_ p__é__cheur,_ I don’t care,
After all what’s wrong with _"faire"?_
Just _un mets_ for your celebration?
Oh on this I must wash my hands.
Starshine or sunshine,
You surely know how to _te damer le pion_ fine.
So if you plan to live us, I’d really love to meat you first.
You would perhaps say: « Okay, but _un peu de contexte ne nuirait pas_. »


Thank you for a good year with some great spirits. Cheers!
Charlie


----------



## ampurdan

*5000 Félicitations, Gil!*​


----------



## zam

When I tackle a translating challenge, it is not in the least because I yearn to reveal to the poor deprived non-speakers of language X the hidden structure and meaning of some intricate passage in language X -- no, for me, translating is simply the sheer joy of trying to do something deeply paradoxical: namely, to carry off in medium 2, radically different from medium 1, some virtuoso stunt that someone else once carried off with great aplomb in medium 1. That's all, no more. It's just a game, an exercise in creativity, a challenge that, if met with sufficient flair, provides a wonderful esthetic reward. 
(Hofstadter, 'Le Ton beau de Marot= in praise of the music of language')

Accepte ce petit cadeau lyrique pour tes 5000. Pour moi, ce sublime paragraphe de Hofstadter te définit le mieux Monsieur Gil, dévoué artisan-traducteur et infatigable pourchasseur et 'débusqueur' de mots et bons mots.


----------



## Isotta

Très souvent les personnes bilingues peuvent bien parler soit une langue soit l'autre. Puis il y a des personnes comme notre Gil qui passent entre les deux si naturellement, sans effort ostensible. 

Merci pour tes cinq milles!

Z.


----------



## la grive solitaire

*5.000 FELICITATIONS, GIL!  *
http://www.pp.iij4u.or.jp/~murai/​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congratulations, Gil! 5,000 is quite an accomplishment!

Hats off!


----------

